# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  рисуночки

## WittYaxx

Запостить что ли рисуночков своих
http://cs410327.userapi.com/v4103273...mrotfC8Gys.jpg

----------


## WittYaxx

http://cs410327.userapi.com/v4103273...dOz5diJi6k.jpg

----------


## Traumerei

интересные работы  :Smile:  судя по картинам,что я видела в музеях,у вас большое будущее  :Wink:

----------


## WittYaxx

> интересные работы  судя по картинам,что я видела в музеях,у вас большое будущее


 приятно слышать, только все эти работы высосаны из пальца, "палка, палка, огуречик - вот и вышел человечек". :Smile:

----------


## Traumerei

> приятно слышать, только все эти работы высосаны из пальца, "палка, палка, огуречик - вот и вышел человечек".


 не во всём же должна лежать борьба или какая-то великая идея..."палка,палка,огуречик...",а минимализм-то с гордостью шагает по планете и не на последнем месте в "рейтинге" жанров живописи  :Smile:

----------


## WittYaxx

http://cs410327.userapi.com/v4103273..._yk-qkTinA.jpg

----------


## WittYaxx

http://cs10032.userapi.com/u43882375/l_0c1d14ed.png 
вот еще крафете из контакта.

----------


## Дмитрий_9

2 и 3 понравились, в-этом-что-то-есть..

----------


## WittYaxx

http://cs402325.userapi.com/v4023253...NCRSrxJXy8.jpg

----------


## WittYaxx

http://cs402325.userapi.com/v4023253...q0y-ff1S5U.jpg

----------


## WittYaxx

http://cs410327.userapi.com/v4103273...An3NBTxhfA.jpg

----------


## WittYaxx

http://cs402325.userapi.com/v4023253...TRt2ssvwNU.jpg

----------


## WittYaxx

начал рисовать комикс
http://cs402325.userapi.com/v4023253...-RomUEmzx8.jpg

----------


## WittYaxx

http://cs410327.userapi.com/v4103273...-WIel_VjhY.jpg

----------


## Агата

у последнего нос растёкся в ус

----------


## WittYaxx

я помню его рисовал в этом году в лагере, когда был один в комнате( да, меня родители таки запихнули в лагерь ). под какую то электронную музычку изрисовал весь блокнотик. я вообще на самом деле не выходил из комнаты в лагере почти.

----------


## WittYaxx

http://cs411917.userapi.com/u43882375/l_6b380e8b.png

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> начал рисовать комикс
> http://cs402325.userapi.com/v4023253...-RomUEmzx8.jpg


 Продолжаешь? Публикуешься ли на сайте "Авторский комикс" (http://a-comics.ru/)?

----------


## WittYaxx

ну, я все время начинаю, дальше 3й страницы не заходит. мне нужен писатель который будет писать историю. и еще мне нужен скилл, ибо то что вы видите на первой странице комикса - стиль который я спер у нади миры. так вот я пока пытаюсь нарисовать нечто иное и ищу свой стиль, на самом деле мне о комиксах рано задумываться, хотя у меня есть множество идей, я не могу воплотить их в жизнь. поэтому на данном этапе тренирую себя днем и ночью.

----------


## WittYaxx

http://wittyaxx.deviantart.com/ завел девиантарт если вдруг кому-нибудь интересно.

----------


## Просто Ирина

> http://wittyaxx.deviantart.com/ завел девиантарт если вдруг кому-нибудь интересно.


 На фотке ты? Рисунки все очень понравились, у тебя однозначно дар, талант. Продолжай. Кстати, в художку ходил? Музыкой сам пробовал заниматься?

----------


## WittYaxx

Вот вообщем ответ, конечно поздно ( и даже очень ) , но я не могу не ответить. На фотке я. В художку хожу, но там не учат, а таланта у меня нет, и это не самобичевание. Музыкой не занимался, и не думаю что буду ею заниматься.

----------


## Allana

Интересные работы..

----------


## Anisa_96

На самом деле я могла бы улучшить свой навык, но так как уже два года страдаю постшизофренической депрессией, не могу заниматься творчеством, на протяжении этих двух лет кажется я всего один раз взяла карандаш в руки, но надеюсь, что в ближайшее время смогу снова рисовать.
https://ibb.co/YkysCVh
https://ibb.co/0h7w88F
https://ibb.co/gv5mgzC
https://ibb.co/PhDZBcH
https://ibb.co/Kqy1VWj

----------


## Unity

Безумно красиво!
Вам определённо стоит развивать талант свой ну и дарование.

----------


## Anisa_96

Спасибо)

----------


## Nabat

Рисунки очень хороши. Не понравился только последний, но это субъективно, конечно же, не люблю я абстракций.
Отличительная деталь: все люди на портретах чем-то взволнованы. Или не так. Даже слово трудно подобрать. В общем, в глазах страх с тоской в чехарду играют. 
Необычно и немного пугает. Но тем и хорошо.

----------


## Anisa_96

Да я тоже только заметила, рисовала я их за два-три месяца до первого психоза, возможно поэтому отразилось, но уже тогда у меня были проявления болезни.

----------


## Nabat

Высокий ум безумию сосед − границы твердой между ними нет.

----------


## Morpho

Anisa, позвольте вопрос: вас учили рисовать какое-то время, или это ваше произвольное творчество?

----------


## Anisa_96

Произвольное творчество

----------


## Nabat

Тем паче. Есть еще что-нибудь?

----------


## Anisa_96

https://ibb.co/Kmr2M1G
https://ibb.co/Y0Vfqrs
https://ibb.co/HqD9Fw1
https://ibb.co/CpGLh3v

----------


## Nabat

Спасибо. Тут портреты разнообразнее. На второй - победа, на третьей - превосходство. Четвертая - тот, уже знакомый взгляд из первой пачки.
Понимаю, что глупый вопрос, и мне не раз советовали, и ничего из этого не происходило, но тем не менее: Вы не пытались выкладывать свои произведения на тематические ресурсы?

----------


## Nabat

А еще Вы забавно трансформировали свою подпись в никнейм)

----------


## Anisa_96

> А еще Вы забавно трансформировали свою подпись в никнейм


 Спасибо
Удивительно, раньше не замечала, того что вы отметили в моих рисунках. Не выкладывала свои рисунки, но обязательно попробую  как только начну рисовать, чтобы было побольше новых работ. Выложите свои работы или отправьте мне на личку, было бы интересно посмотреть

----------


## Nabat

О, нет, я не художник. Есть кой-какие тексты и немного музыки. Все очень дилетантски.

----------


## Anisa_96

Понимаю, но это может послужить поводом для дальнейшего совершенствования ваших навыков, может затем уже начнете профессионально этим заниматься

----------


## Nabat

Нет, это не по моей части. Когда что-то приходит в голову и тобой движет идея, то ее реализация доставляет много дофаминовой радости. 
Но потом, когда нужно отшлифовывать произведенное, начинается рутина и горшочек больше не варит) 
У меня так.

----------


## Anisa_96

Да есть что-то такое. Когда интерес есть можно много всего хорошего произвести, но если его нет приходится, то и делать, что заниматься какими-то обыденными занятиями.

----------


## Nabat

Ну, у меня это работа, которая приносит достаток и к творчеству не имеет никакого отношения.
А вдвойне обидно, когда есть идея, а тебе приходится рутиной заниматься.
Помнится, Булгаков в каком-то своем письме обмолвился так: "у меня в голове одни полеты над Москвой, а приходится стоять в очереди в сберкассу."
Или как-то близко к этому.

----------


## Anisa_96

Да есть что-то такое

----------

